# Adopting an african dwarf frog



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

My daughter's classroom raffled off the "class pets" that they have been caring for and observing for science for the past several weeks. I told my daughter that she could put in for a frog--didn't think she'd get picked. But she did. ACK! I've done some reading up and they are easy to care for. But can live for up to 18 YEARS! Wish I had done my reading BEFORE i let her enter the raffle, lol.

She is so excited. The aquarium is ready to receive froggie this afternoon...


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 2 2009, 10:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857265


> My daughter's classroom raffled off the "class pets" that they have been caring for and observing for science for the past several weeks. I told my daughter that she could put in for a frog--didn't think she'd get picked. But she did. ACK! I've done some reading up and they are easy to care for. But can live for up to 18 YEARS! Wish I had done my reading BEFORE i let her enter the raffle, lol.
> 
> She is so excited. The aquarium is ready to receive froggie this afternoon...[/B]


That's great!!! Is it the little tiny one? We have an albino african frog that lives in our 10 gal. fish tank. I feed him blood worms and he likes regualr fish flakes too. I think there are 2 or 3 living in the 40 gal tank. I hardly see them, they like to hide. I have a cory cat in my 55 gal tank and I hadn't seen him for months. He was all of 2-3 inches last I saw him. Months later when coming into the livingroom and flipping the lights on. I caught a glimpse of him. Couldn't believe it, but he really grew and BIG! I was sure he was dead, cause I never saw him. He's still in there kickin. I also have a kissing fish, that I know is at least 7 yrs old. He's good frying size!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations on your new baby ! you'll have to get it a companion.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Dec 2 2009, 12:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857326


> Congratulations on your new baby ! you'll have to get it a companion.[/B]



Congratulations! I agree - it needs a companion! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Yuck! No companions!!! :HistericalSmiley: 

Hey, the frog (yes, he is tiny--and stays that way) is the lesser of the 3 evils--the other options were a millipede (God help me) and some creepy crab (not a hermit, a creepy one, lol).


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

To "raffle off" any creature, is wrong. How sad to have a teacher, classroom, and parents, all involved.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 2 2009, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857334


> Yuck! No companions!!! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Hey, the frog (yes, he is tiny--and stays that way) is the lesser of the 3 evils--the other options were a millipede (God help me) and some creepy crab (not a hermit, a creepy one, lol).[/B]


 :wub: How cute.I think it will get much love and care with you and your family.. (Even though I am scared sh** of frogs :smheat: ) :biggrin:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Pictures please!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

At first glance I thought your post read: Adopting an African Dwarf DOG!!!
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
And I thought what on earth kind of dog is that?! :blink: 
So I am relieved to see that it is a _frog_.

I agree with 3Maltmom that a raffle of animals leaves a bad taste in my mouth...  

But congrats to you on your new froggy companion.
I'm sure that out of all the possible homes that the frog could have went to, yours will be the best! :heart:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Ooh I LOVE frogs..I would loev to see photos please.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Dec 2 2009, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857329


> QUOTE (Maglily @ Dec 2 2009, 12:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857326





> Congratulations on your new baby ! you'll have to get it a companion.[/B]



Congratulations! I agree - it needs a companion! :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I pictured one little frog all alone :bysmilie: , but he will have an aquarium full of 'friends'. I agree about the raffle, I didnt' think of it that way at first.

An idea may be to have class pets only if they have owners first who agree up front to 'lend' them to the class and they are returned to their homes at the end of school year.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 2 2009, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857490


> To "raffle off" any creature, is wrong. How sad to have a teacher, classroom, and parents, all involved.[/B]


i was going to ignore this, but I'm not...how is this "sad?" Please clarify. Most classrooms have animals that they observe in their living environments for science. How is this wrong? I had to fill out a permission slip in advance to be a recipent of the animal if my name was chosen. On the permission slip it included DETAILED information on exactly how the animal needed to be transported home, and what you needed to have ready to house the animal, care and feed for it, etc., IF your child was selected.

To be blunt, your reply pissed me off. How is this any different than adopting or buying a dog?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 3 2009, 08:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857769


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 2 2009, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857490





> To "raffle off" any creature, is wrong. How sad to have a teacher, classroom, and parents, all involved.[/B]


i was going to ignore this, but I'm not...how is this "sad?" Please clarify. Most classrooms have animals that they observe in their living environments for science. How is this wrong? I had to fill out a permission slip in advance to be a recipent of the animal if my name was chosen. On the permission slip it included DETAILED information on exactly how the animal needed to be transported home, and what you needed to have ready to house the animal, care and feed for it, etc., IF your child was selected.

To be blunt, your reply pissed me off. How is this any different than adopting or buying a dog?
[/B][/QUOTE]
I think when the word raffle was used it wasn't meant in that way. It was just meant to see who would get it and give it a great home, thats how I took it anyway.
I didn't take it like a unloved animal is being passed around.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Dec 3 2009, 10:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857793


> QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 3 2009, 08:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857769





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 2 2009, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857490





> To "raffle off" any creature, is wrong. How sad to have a teacher, classroom, and parents, all involved.[/B]


i was going to ignore this, but I'm not...how is this "sad?" Please clarify. Most classrooms have animals that they observe in their living environments for science. How is this wrong? I had to fill out a permission slip in advance to be a recipent of the animal if my name was chosen. On the permission slip it included DETAILED information on exactly how the animal needed to be transported home, and what you needed to have ready to house the animal, care and feed for it, etc., IF your child was selected.

To be blunt, your reply pissed me off. How is this any different than adopting or buying a dog?
[/B][/QUOTE]
I think when the word raffle was used it wasn't meant in that way. It was just meant to see who would get it and give it a great home, thats how I took it anyway.
I didn't take it like a unloved animal is being passed around. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:goodpost:


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah...I think it's ok as long as the parents agrees to the idea with the understanding of the time and effort involved in adopting the animal. However, the teacher runs the risk that nobody wants to adopt the millipede and then he/she is stuck with it.  It would be different if your kid just came home one day saying "Look Mom! I won the contest and I got to take our pet rat home! And she's pregnant!!" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Dora's Mom @ Dec 3 2009, 11:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857823


> Yeah...I think it's ok as long as the parents agrees to the idea with the understanding of the time and effort involved in adopting the animal. However, the teacher runs the risk that nobody wants to adopt the millipede and then he/she is stuck with it.  It would be different if your kid just came home one day saying "Look Mom! I won the contest and I got to take our pet rat home! And she's pregnant!!" :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


The reason they do the raffle is that at this age group (10 & 11 yr olds) EVERYONE wants one. And there are very few to go around. I'm guessing that if there potentially wouldn't be a home for these guys, they either wouldn't do it, or would come up with something else. They've been doing this for many years, so i'm sure they have established what works and what doesn't.

For the record, my school system is one of the top in the state (out of 350 districts) and MA schools are among the top in the country. You can't get a more sharp group of teachers and administrators. 97% of our HUGE (over 400 kids) graduating class go to college. And everything is done 1000% politically correct, by the book. Believe me. If you so much as breathe out of line, it's a huge deal. So it is very rarely that I have to question the decisions that they all make. I also follow the decisions made by the school committee and even helped one person campaign for her school committe run. 

I've been on this forum for a long time, contribute a LOT, and I'd like to think that my lifestyle and parenting skills are known enough to be trustworthy. Anything less is a huge, personal insult to me. And that's that.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 3 2009, 11:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857828


> QUOTE (Dora's Mom @ Dec 3 2009, 11:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857823





> Yeah...I think it's ok as long as the parents agrees to the idea with the understanding of the time and effort involved in adopting the animal. However, the teacher runs the risk that nobody wants to adopt the millipede and then he/she is stuck with it.  It would be different if your kid just came home one day saying "Look Mom! I won the contest and I got to take our pet rat home! And she's pregnant!!" :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


The reason they do the raffle is that at this age group (10 & 11 yr olds) EVERYONE wants one. And there are very few to go around. I'm guessing that if there potentially wouldn't be a home for these guys, they either wouldn't do it, or would come up with something else. They've been doing this for many years, so i'm sure they have established what works and what doesn't.

For the record, my school system is one of the top in the state (out of 350 districts) and MA schools are among the top in the country. You can't get a more sharp group of teachers and administrators. 97% of our HUGE (over 400 kids) graduating class go to college. And everything is done 1000% politically correct, by the book. Believe me. If you so much as breathe out of line, it's a huge deal. So it is very rarely that I have to question the decisions that they all make. I also follow the decisions made by the school committee and even helped one person campaign for her school committe run. 

I've been on this forum for a long time, contribute a LOT, and I'd like to think that my lifestyle and parenting skills are known enough to be trustworthy. Anything less is a huge, personal insult to me. And that's that.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree Pam and I don't think there is any question on you as a person or how you take such great care of your girls. I don't think anyone meant that in any of their posts :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 3 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857769


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 2 2009, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857490





> To "raffle off" any creature, is wrong. How sad to have a teacher, classroom, and parents, all involved.[/B]


i was going to ignore this, but I'm not...how is this "sad?" Please clarify. Most classrooms have animals that they observe in their living environments for science. How is this wrong? I had to fill out a permission slip in advance to be a recipent of the animal if my name was chosen. On the permission slip it included DETAILED information on exactly how the animal needed to be transported home, and what you needed to have ready to house the animal, care and feed for it, etc., IF your child was selected.

To be blunt, your reply pissed me off. How is this any different than adopting or buying a dog?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Perhaps my reasoning is in your original post, this is all I had to go by:

"My daughter's classroom raffled off the "class pets" that they have been caring for and observing for science for the past several weeks. I told my daughter that she could put in for a frog--didn't think she'd get picked. But she did. ACK! I've done some reading up and they are easy to care for. But can live for up to 18 YEARS! Wish I had done my reading BEFORE i let her enter the raffle, lol."

You bet there's a HUGE difference between a "raffle", and legal paperwork filled out. Perhaps Edie will chime in with the recent Maltese donated to raffle.

Next time, give the entire story, and assure all, that the pets are in the best interest, or take the lumps.

I will also be "blunt", your original post pissed me off, as well. So we're even, huh?


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I think it is the _term_ used that might have been offensive: Raffle.

It sounds like you are a wonderful & caring Mom to all your kids (human & fluffs). 

How is Froggy doing?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 3 2009, 04:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857906


> QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 3 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857769





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 2 2009, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857490





> To "raffle off" any creature, is wrong. How sad to have a teacher, classroom, and parents, all involved.[/B]


i was going to ignore this, but I'm not...how is this "sad?" Please clarify. Most classrooms have animals that they observe in their living environments for science. How is this wrong? I had to fill out a permission slip in advance to be a recipent of the animal if my name was chosen. On the permission slip it included DETAILED information on exactly how the animal needed to be transported home, and what you needed to have ready to house the animal, care and feed for it, etc., IF your child was selected.

To be blunt, your reply pissed me off. How is this any different than adopting or buying a dog?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Perhaps my reasoning is in your original post, this is all I had to go by:

"My daughter's classroom raffled off the "class pets" that they have been caring for and observing for science for the past several weeks. I told my daughter that she could put in for a frog--didn't think she'd get picked. But she did. ACK! I've done some reading up and they are easy to care for. But can live for up to 18 YEARS! Wish I had done my reading BEFORE i let her enter the raffle, lol."

You bet there's a HUGE difference between a "raffle", and legal paperwork filled out. Perhaps Edie will chime in with the recent Maltese donated to raffle.

Next time, give the entire story, and assure all, that the pets are in the best interest, or take the lumps.

I will also be "blunt", your original post pissed me off, as well. So we're even, huh?


[/B][/QUOTE]

Why wouldn't you not ask me more questions but instead label my children's school and ME as "sad" for the whole world to read? Really? Could that have been any more insulting? I thought you all knew me better than that. Guess I shouldn't assume you do.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Ohhh no no no! I wasn't trying to be critical at all, actually. I think it's great that the kids (and parents) all want to take the pets home! I was just imagining to myself if schools did this WITHOUT asking the parents and say, your 5 year old comes home with a bunch of rats or a snake.  That actually happened at a high school honor society dirty santa party....one of the guys thought it would be "funny" to bring a white mouse as his gift and of course the fussy cheerleader ended up with it and was freaking out. Luckily another one of the guys adopted it from her. It's just my perception I think...I still can't imagine having a millipede as a pet! I DON'T think there's anything wrong with knowingly taking on the class pet at the end of the year.  I honestly didn't mean to offend!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 3 2009, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857921


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 3 2009, 04:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857906





> QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 3 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857769





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 2 2009, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857490





> To "raffle off" any creature, is wrong. How sad to have a teacher, classroom, and parents, all involved.[/B]


i was going to ignore this, but I'm not...how is this "sad?" Please clarify. Most classrooms have animals that they observe in their living environments for science. How is this wrong? I had to fill out a permission slip in advance to be a recipent of the animal if my name was chosen. On the permission slip it included DETAILED information on exactly how the animal needed to be transported home, and what you needed to have ready to house the animal, care and feed for it, etc., IF your child was selected.

To be blunt, your reply pissed me off. How is this any different than adopting or buying a dog?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Perhaps my reasoning is in your original post, this is all I had to go by:

"My daughter's classroom raffled off the "class pets" that they have been caring for and observing for science for the past several weeks. I told my daughter that she could put in for a frog--didn't think she'd get picked. But she did. ACK! I've done some reading up and they are easy to care for. But can live for up to 18 YEARS! Wish I had done my reading BEFORE i let her enter the raffle, lol."

You bet there's a HUGE difference between a "raffle", and legal paperwork filled out. Perhaps Edie will chime in with the recent Maltese donated to raffle.

Next time, give the entire story, and assure all, that the pets are in the best interest, or take the lumps.

I will also be "blunt", your original post pissed me off, as well. So we're even, huh?


[/B][/QUOTE]

Why wouldn't you not ask me more questions but instead label my children's school and ME as "sad" for the whole world to read? Really? Could that have been any more insulting? I thought you all knew me better than that. Guess I shouldn't assume you do.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Perhaps the same reason folks "label" things as "great", without asking questions, who knows. I tend to take posts, at their word. 

In the same breath, why didn't YOU, say, "Oh my, I was not clear, I apologize for that. Of course the critters have had apps sent in, with approval, prior to raffle.
The raffle was just a fun thing, yet all applicants were approved, sorry for the misunderstanding."

Goes both ways, Pam. And, to be honest, your thread was misleading, YOU should have been the one to clear it up.

Once again, we both pissed each other off. We'll leave it at that. It does happen, from time to time. As long as the crits have our best interest,
that's what's important.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Dec 3 2009, 01:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857831


> QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 3 2009, 11:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857828





> QUOTE (Dora's Mom @ Dec 3 2009, 11:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857823





> Yeah...I think it's ok as long as the parents agrees to the idea with the understanding of the time and effort involved in adopting the animal. However, the teacher runs the risk that nobody wants to adopt the millipede and then he/she is stuck with it.  It would be different if your kid just came home one day saying "Look Mom! I won the contest and I got to take our pet rat home! And she's pregnant!!" :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


The reason they do the raffle is that at this age group (10 & 11 yr olds) EVERYONE wants one. And there are very few to go around. I'm guessing that if there potentially wouldn't be a home for these guys, they either wouldn't do it, or would come up with something else. They've been doing this for many years, so i'm sure they have established what works and what doesn't.

For the record, my school system is one of the top in the state (out of 350 districts) and MA schools are among the top in the country. You can't get a more sharp group of teachers and administrators. 97% of our HUGE (over 400 kids) graduating class go to college. And everything is done 1000% politically correct, by the book. Believe me. If you so much as breathe out of line, it's a huge deal. So it is very rarely that I have to question the decisions that they all make. I also follow the decisions made by the school committee and even helped one person campaign for her school committe run. 

I've been on this forum for a long time, contribute a LOT, and I'd like to think that my lifestyle and parenting skills are known enough to be trustworthy. Anything less is a huge, personal insult to me. And that's that.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree Pam and I don't think there is any question on you as a person or how you take such great care of your girls. I don't think anyone meant that in any of their posts :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]


No, that is certainly not meant in anyway.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 3 2009, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857951


> QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 3 2009, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857921





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 3 2009, 04:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857906





> QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 3 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857769





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 2 2009, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857490





> To "raffle off" any creature, is wrong. How sad to have a teacher, classroom, and parents, all involved.[/B]


i was going to ignore this, but I'm not...how is this "sad?" Please clarify. Most classrooms have animals that they observe in their living environments for science. How is this wrong? I had to fill out a permission slip in advance to be a recipent of the animal if my name was chosen. On the permission slip it included DETAILED information on exactly how the animal needed to be transported home, and what you needed to have ready to house the animal, care and feed for it, etc., IF your child was selected.

To be blunt, your reply pissed me off. How is this any different than adopting or buying a dog?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Perhaps my reasoning is in your original post, this is all I had to go by:

"My daughter's classroom raffled off the "class pets" that they have been caring for and observing for science for the past several weeks. I told my daughter that she could put in for a frog--didn't think she'd get picked. But she did. ACK! I've done some reading up and they are easy to care for. But can live for up to 18 YEARS! Wish I had done my reading BEFORE i let her enter the raffle, lol."

You bet there's a HUGE difference between a "raffle", and legal paperwork filled out. Perhaps Edie will chime in with the recent Maltese donated to raffle.

Next time, give the entire story, and assure all, that the pets are in the best interest, or take the lumps.

I will also be "blunt", your original post pissed me off, as well. So we're even, huh?


[/B][/QUOTE]

Why wouldn't you not ask me more questions but instead label my children's school and ME as "sad" for the whole world to read? Really? Could that have been any more insulting? I thought you all knew me better than that. Guess I shouldn't assume you do.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Perhaps the same reason folks "label" things as "great", without asking questions, who knows. I tend to take posts, at their word. 

In the same breath, why didn't YOU, say, "Oh my, I was not clear, I apologize for that. Of course the critters have had apps sent in, with approval, prior to raffle.
The raffle was just a fun thing, yet all applicants were approved, sorry for the misunderstanding."

Goes both ways, Pam. And, to be honest, your thread was misleading, YOU should have been the one to clear it up.

Once again, we both pissed each other off. We'll leave it at that. It does happen, from time to time. As long as the crits have our best interest,
that's what's important.
[/B][/QUOTE]

If my post was misleading, I apologize. I shouldn't assume that all schools are like my school district or that all people who do not have school-aged children understand how things "usually" go these days, with the schools typically (wth exceptions, I'm sure) very careful not to offend in any way, shape or form.

I'm not going to keep rehashing "I said, you said, you should have said" etc. I apologize for not being clear up front. And I don't want to cause any strife on the forum. 

All my best, Deb, to you and yours this holiday season.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Um, Cam? Are you annoyed at me too?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Dora's Mom @ Dec 3 2009, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858005


> Um, Cam? Are you annoyed at me too?[/B]


No hon, not at all. I'm sorry if i came across that way.

I'm going to bed. What a day!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 3 2009, 08:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857769


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 2 2009, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857490





> To "raffle off" any creature, is wrong. How sad to have a teacher, classroom, and parents, all involved.[/B]


i was going to ignore this, but I'm not...how is this "sad?" Please clarify. Most classrooms have animals that they observe in their living environments for science. How is this wrong? I had to fill out a permission slip in advance to be a recipent of the animal if my name was chosen. On the permission slip it included DETAILED information on exactly how the animal needed to be transported home, and what you needed to have ready to house the animal, care and feed for it, etc., IF your child was selected.

To be blunt, your reply pissed me off. How is this any different than adopting or buying a dog?
[/B][/QUOTE]


:goodpost: At least it's not the millipede! Hey anyone want to come and rescue the palmetto bug that's lose in my bedroom?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 3 2009, 10:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858052


> QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 3 2009, 08:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857769





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 2 2009, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857490





> To "raffle off" any creature, is wrong. How sad to have a teacher, classroom, and parents, all involved.[/B]


i was going to ignore this, but I'm not...how is this "sad?" Please clarify. Most classrooms have animals that they observe in their living environments for science. How is this wrong? I had to fill out a permission slip in advance to be a recipent of the animal if my name was chosen. On the permission slip it included DETAILED information on exactly how the animal needed to be transported home, and what you needed to have ready to house the animal, care and feed for it, etc., IF your child was selected.

To be blunt, your reply pissed me off. How is this any different than adopting or buying a dog?
[/B][/QUOTE]


:goodpost: At least it's not the millipede! Hey anyone want to come and rescue the palmetto bug that's lose in my bedroom?  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Don't be silly. At the very least, Pam, and I, understand the "misunderstanding". Certainly has nothing to do with parenting. 

Your, above, smart ass remark, I find very offending. Especially from a self proclaimed "advocate", of all sorts of critters.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 4 2009, 12:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858116


> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 3 2009, 10:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858052





> QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 3 2009, 08:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857769





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 2 2009, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857490





> To "raffle off" any creature, is wrong. How sad to have a teacher, classroom, and parents, all involved.[/B]


i was going to ignore this, but I'm not...how is this "sad?" Please clarify. Most classrooms have animals that they observe in their living environments for science. How is this wrong? I had to fill out a permission slip in advance to be a recipent of the animal if my name was chosen. On the permission slip it included DETAILED information on exactly how the animal needed to be transported home, and what you needed to have ready to house the animal, care and feed for it, etc., IF your child was selected.

To be blunt, your reply pissed me off. How is this any different than adopting or buying a dog?
[/B][/QUOTE]


:goodpost: At least it's not the millipede! Hey anyone want to come and rescue the palmetto bug that's lose in my bedroom?  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Don't be silly. At the very least, Pam, and I, understand the "misunderstanding". Certainly has nothing to do with parenting. 

Your, above, smart ass remark, I find very offending. Especially from a self proclaimed "advocate", of all sorts of critters.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb, you lost me. Are you refering to me with the smart ass remark?


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

QUOTE


> At least it's not the millipede! Hey anyone want to come and rescue the palmetto bug that's lose in my bedroom? [/B]



ROFL!!! What a fabulous sense of humor you have, Laura! :smrofl:


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to throw out a friendly reminder to everyone to be a little more selective of certain terms that have been used in this thread. I"ve had 3 people reporting posts in here due to questionable/objective language being used. None of these people have posted in this thread but they've read it. Thanks for your cooperation. Btw, I had a frog too once. It was fun until he got loose around the house. Not good. And no, they don't turn into a hot prince/princess when you kiss them. At least it didn't work for me.  Happy Friday everyone! In the worlds of the great Canadian Austin Powers: Oh behave!.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (admin @ Dec 4 2009, 09:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858178


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to throw out a friendly reminder to everyone to be a little more selective of certain terms that have been used in this thread. I"ve had 3 people reporting posts in here due to questionable/objective language being used. None of these people have posted in this thread but they've read it. Thanks for your cooperation. Btw, I had a frog too once. It was fun until he got loose around the house. Not good. And no, they don't turn into a hot prince/princess when you kiss them. At least it didn't work for me.  Happy Friday everyone! In the worlds of the great Canadian Austin Powers: Oh behave!. [/B]


Good point about getting loose in the house :shocked: Be very careful with Ollie and YoYo, could make them very sick.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Elly @ Dec 4 2009, 09:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858182


> QUOTE (admin @ Dec 4 2009, 09:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858178





> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to throw out a friendly reminder to everyone to be a little more selective of certain terms that have been used in this thread. I"ve had 3 people reporting posts in here due to questionable/objective language being used. None of these people have posted in this thread but they've read it. Thanks for your cooperation. Btw, I had a frog too once. It was fun until he got loose around the house. Not good. And no, they don't turn into a hot prince/princess when you kiss them. At least it didn't work for me.  Happy Friday everyone! In the worlds of the great Canadian Austin Powers: Oh behave!. [/B]


Good point about getting loose in the house :shocked: Be very careful with Ollie and YoYo, could make them very sick.
[/B][/QUOTE]

African Dwarf frogs are 100% aquatic and never leave the water. Soooo...if he decides to get out and walk around, I'll be calling the guiness book of world records  

btw, he is a little bigger than a dime--super cute (for a frog). And he's doing well so far.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (admin @ Dec 4 2009, 09:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858178


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to throw out a friendly reminder to everyone to be a little more selective of certain terms that have been used in this thread. I"ve had 3 people reporting posts in here due to questionable/objective language being used. None of these people have posted in this thread but they've read it. Thanks for your cooperation. Btw, I had a frog too once. It was fun until he got loose around the house. Not good. And no, they don't turn into a hot prince/princess when you kiss them. At least it didn't work for me.  Happy Friday everyone! In the worlds of the great Canadian Austin Powers: Oh behave!. [/B]


Oh sorry, maybe that was me ? I said I was scared (I spelled half of the SH word) .. Sorry to offend wont happen again :biggrin:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 3 2009, 10:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=858052


> QUOTE (camfan @ Dec 3 2009, 08:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857769





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 2 2009, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857490





> [/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]
At least it's not the millipede! Hey anyone want to come and rescue the palmetto bug that's lose in my bedroom?  
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL - I also thought this was pretty funny ... tho the mere mention of palmetto bugs or roaches typically makes me run for my life. I think I'm even more afraid of them than I am of alligators or mean-spirited muggers ... so I won't be taking you up on your offer!
At first I hesitated to reply to your palmetto bug post, because I have friends here that are very dear to me, and I don't want to appear to be on anyone's "side". But I thought your remark was just an attempt to bring some light humor into what has become a rather intense, highly emotionally-charged thread. There's someone else at SM who is really good at doing that ... but her name escapes me at the moment ... :wub:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi Pam.

Saw on the news this morning where the CDC is saying pet african dwarf frogs may be a source of a salmonella outbreak which has sickened at least 48 people. 

Will you pass this info. along to the teacher who had the frogs in the classroom?


Link to MSNBC


I was sad to read about this as I think these little frogs are so cute and had considered getting a small aquarium sometime in the near future. I had thought about getting an african dwarf frog to put in the aquarium and was going to reseach to see what aquatic life is compatible with the frogs.




Joy


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (vjw @ Dec 8 2009, 09:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859605


> Hi Pam.
> 
> Saw on the news this morning where the CDC is saying pet african dwarf frogs may be a source of a salmonella outbreak which has sickened at least 48 people.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks for letting me know this! I'm going to email that link to the teacher right now!

i wonder how you can get salmonella from them, though? They never leave the water--you certainly can't pick them up. Although I read one source who owned some who said you can teach them to eat out of your hand...but I can't figure out for the life of me how you'd do that. I guess if you don't touch the frog or the water with your bare hands. I always use latex gloves when I clean the aquarium out and the kids know not to put their hands in there or "he'll get sick."

He's doing well, by the way...

here's more detailed info directly from the CDC: http://www.cdc.gov/salmonella/typh1209/index.html


----------

